# Sandvick Bahco Screwdrivers.



## peteg

Interesting thread Gene, I still have my origonal Bridgeport drivers I bought with my tool allowance back in 1959 when I started as an apprentice Electrician in a underground coal mine here in NZ, I drilled two shallow holes in the handle to mark them as mine.
Yep your drivers ( as a sparkie) were your "go to" tool. I laugh at a lot of the young fellas today with all the battery gear, all of ours were that Spanish type "manual" 
BTW thoes origonal tools have the odd burn hole for the odd "sin" by way of taking a short cut ending in a real "short" :: ))
Pete


----------



## vipond33

Pete, so true. The second Workmaster from the top as you might see was welded to a service panel near the tip and freed only with some effort. After calming down that is.


----------



## brtech

Sanvik Bahco is no more. Snap-on (a U.S. tool manufacturer) acquired the tools line from Sanvik. They are now available from what is called SNA Europe, and from Snap-On in the U.S.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahco

Amazon carries them
http://www.amazon.com/Bahco-BE-9881-Premium-Ergonomic-Screwdriver/dp/B0002890YM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352212537&sr=8-1&keywords=bahco+screwdriver


----------



## LittlePaw

In over 50 years of collecting/using tools, I now have over a hundred screw drivers, except the first ones you mentioned. Tho I would like to have them, I can't justify buying them, 'cuz I just don't use/need them very much. But it was interesting reading and if I ever find them at a garage sale - cheap - I'd would buy them then! Thanx for the tip.


----------



## SPalm

I have a set of Stanley Workmasters. Although I have many others, I just always grab them.
Those Sanviks look really nice.

I have a set of Rigid orange handles at work (for electronics). I have learned to like them and the tips have held up. One good thing is that they are marked on top with the size - really nice because they live point down in a coffee cup. And being orange, nobody steals them.

Steve


----------



## rance

Those Sandwich screwdrivers look REAL nice. Color coded, narrower near the blade, and a grippy handle. All good features. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Thanks for the review.

I've not seen the Sandviks first hand,. so they may be way out of the league of the drivers I use and recommend, but since we are talking about screw drivers, why not?

I share your love of a good functional screwdriver. When I am buying new, and cost is less concern to function, I reach for Klein or Greenlee electricians screwdrivers.

In fact, I buy Klein for straight blades and Greenlee for Phillips, thus I have instant color coding, (The Kleins are the familiar clear yellow wrapped in black rubber cushioning, the Greenlees are clear green with the same cushion grip)

Most of you will be familiar with the look of the Kleins, it's been the semi standard design of electricians screwdrivers for decades now,

Greenlee just added the green variation for branding.

You can find them in the Electrics sections of the big home improvement stores,. and they work very well for a wood worker as well as for repairs etc..


----------



## taoist

They are very nice looking screwdrivers and look well made. I worked out of a tool box for years and to me a screwdriver has to not only have a comfortable grip and well tempered tip but also a hex nut cast into the shank so that you can use a wrench on it. It really helps to break loose screws that are either corroded in place or were put in by an idiot and are way to tight. Some of the Klein tools have them and some don't as well as some of the Snap Ons.


----------



## mafe

I agree the Bachos are wonderful.
The screwdriver is one of the tools that looks the same but has gone through a clever development.
I use old style screwdrivers for pleasure and new with good grip when really using them.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Bacho´s own screwdriver serie was/is blackhandled only 
though I have a set of these tooo with Brandname Belzer  
the original was made by Belzer and made in Germany and I gess still is 
Belzer seemed to be a part of the Sanviik-Bacho group now

thanks for the rewiew …. I agree with you they are good screwdrivers

Dennis


----------



## starringemma

I find these to be totally useless, They were a gift from my girlfriend.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

not totely useless Emma 
they are funny conversation pieces …. 
they deserve a box with a glass front with the words …. only for emergency use only 
thanks for sharing

Dennis


----------



## starringemma

Everybody loves a good novelty / gag gifts. I once got leather panties with pistol holsters and zippers in pointless places.


----------



## Dennisgrosen




----------

